# Mid American Property Management



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone ever do any work for this company? We have been doing a little bit of work for them but havent had a correct check run yet, anyone else have the same issues?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

No invoices submitted, no bids submitted (or they completely ignore contractors bids) and pay contractors what they feel like....

ripe for ripoff wouldn't you think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mid American*

I hear you, the sad thing is some vendors dont track what they owe them, I keep an excel spreadsheet and can tell them what is past their "45 day" turn around. which right now is over $5000


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

sprrealestate said:


> I hear you, the sad thing is some vendors dont track what they owe them, I keep an excel spreadsheet and can tell them what is past their "45 day" turn around. which right now is over $5000




Hmmm, They found another sucker in Maine! One of my friends USED to cover a lot of that area and got jacked out of near 10K. A friend 3 counties south of me is owed 8K since Feb 2011. I'm owed around $2500, BPWY i think finally recovered most of what was owed him. I'd start filing liens if i was you....................


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sp I'd stay away from them if I was you.



I managed to get paid but it took a long time. Ask yourself if you want to wait from April 3 until the end of Oct for payment on a 2200 trash out.
I had to contact two of their other clients in order to get paid from them. 

*There is a lot of bad info* around the net on them.
All you have to do is look.
http://www.nachi.org/forum/f21/mid-american-property-management-27820/
http://activerain.com/blogsview/235570/mid-american-property-mgmt-photos-s-bpo-s


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Hmmm, They found another sucker in Maine! One of my friends USED to cover a lot of that area and got jacked out of near 10K.






I think it was a lot more than that.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LOL!! Ran into some of there hack work today. Nice high end home in very nice community secured a few weeks ago. I was sent there by another company to do a 2nd bid on garage door. Supposedly it was "driven through" Get to the house and one side of the door is pried up, 2 pieces of pipe lying on the floor in this area and NO damage from a car but panels buckled at the top. Go to the front door and there's a padlock and hasp on a nice door instead of using the hasp with a deadbolt hole cover to prevent damage to the steel door. Get my A $^& key out to go in so i can access the garage and bid properly and low and behold it is a cheapo master lock, not the correct HUD padlock. Go around to the back door and slip a credit card in and i was in in 5 seconds. No deadbolt on this door, just a knoblock. Go to the front door and it was kicked in. 

Now i can count on 1 hand the number of doors i have EVER found kicked in around these parts in the last 4 years and they where NEVER in a totally vacant and clean high end home but rather dumpy houses full of stuff to steal. This house didn't even have a roll of azzwipe to steal! Houses are close together and front door was in plain view of the street. My assumption is the "HACK" put has shoulder into it for access.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the pics I see this all the time with their work. You will like this story my crew and I were at home doing some work when another vendor doing work for them stopped by to install a sump pump . Keep in mind this home hasnt had power for 2 years and never had a sump pump before, so no hole in the floor or anything. All they did was lay the sump pump on the floor cut a screen on a cellar window and ran the hose out of it. I questioned them about it all they said was it easy money for them.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

sprrealestate said:


> Thanks for the pics I see this all the time with their work. You will like this story my crew and I were at home doing some work when another vendor doing work for them stopped by to install a sump pump . Keep in mind this home hasnt had power for 2 years and never had a sump pump before, so no hole in the floor or anything. All they did was lay the sump pump on the floor cut a screen on a cellar window and ran the hose out of it. I questioned them about it all they said was it easy money for them.



Half Axxed EH?????


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not even half...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

And what did Mid America have to say about it? NOTHING.


----------



## YourMaineHandyman (Jan 30, 2013)

*Don't Work for them!!!!!!*

Worked for them for 2 months. Had about $6,000 in with them. It took a long time to get paid. All my pics were good. I had no problems. There invoices never made any sense. I was invoiced work order that I never received, never completed, like they dont have a clue on what is going on...


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I did 30k for them from aug through end of October. Still owe me 6k or 7k. I receive checks still every two weeks slowly paying. 

I have initial secures that we boarded, removed a cyd per work order etc for them for BACFS. I didn't get paid for anything over a lock and lockbox and maybe lawn on most initials. I think the people they have submitting there simply didn't bill bacfs for all the work. Unorganized. I have a lawyer all lined up for the week the checks stop coming to collect the rest.

Also nearly every initial secure they did had the door kicked in and lots of stolen copper. We see a lot of houses and I bet on ones behind them 50-75% of doors were kicked in which is way above the norm. A recent one about a month ago on a very nice house had Crow bar marks on the door.


----------

